# Good prices on Ebay 12-8-06



## patrix (Dec 9, 2006)

There is a vendor on Ebay who sometimes ofers ridiculous low prices-now it the time- I have ordered before and been very satisfied. His listing is orchidscalifornia. I will try to copy some of his current stuff-unbeleivable- I have picked up some great plants for 2.00 . Even his buy it now plants can sometimes be a good deal


Phrag besseae peach SELECT 6.9cm PEACH RARE US $12.50
3 6h 23m 
Paph parvi collection 3 plants orchid US $10.49
5 1d 05h 49m 
Paph charlesworthii orchid big plant specimen #226 NR! US $2.25
3 1d 06h 03m 
Pink Lycaste Orchid In Bloom SELECT! 6 inch pot BIG US $7.00
2 2d 04h 28m 
Phrag April Fool In bloom orchid NICE US $1.00
1 2d 04h 58m 
Phrag Hanne Popow Division In bloom orchid SELECT US $1.00
1 2d 05h 43m 
Paph Iantha Stage orchid 20cm/8inch bloom NS!!! HUGE US $1.25
2 2d 06h 28m 
Paph Fanaticum 9 cm 3 gr orchid US $2.25
3 2d 06h 31m 
Paph Norito Hasegawa NS: 11 cm single growth orchid US $12.50
4 2d 06h 34m 
Phrag besseae orchid SELECT 7.2cm Dark Award Quality141 US $0.99
- 2d 06h 50m 
Paph Makuli alba Orchid Cool Minty Green US $1.00


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2006)

Makes me wonder if he's legit...


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 9, 2006)

A lot are from bostonorchids. He has a good reputation, as far as I know. I think the prices are low because the auctions have a bit of time to go.


----------



## patrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been pleased with my purchases so he is "legit" in my book and you are right there is some time before the auctions expire-nonetheless I have lucked out in in getting some real steals-it can't hurt if you use bidnapper and have the discipline to set your bid and forget it-sometimes I have lacked discipline and changed my bid-but still felt I got a good deal. I would clearly not recommend any vendor on this forum that I have not dealt with and been satisfied personally and count on other members acting accordingly with their own positive and negative experiences-that is what builds strong community.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2006)

IF it's the same as bostonorchids I can recommend it. John Chant is the man behind bostonorchids and although I hate the ball team the Phrags I have purchased on eBay from him have been superb. All blooming sized and most in bud. I have also been sniped at the last moment and lost out on some good plants, so bid what they're worth to you.


----------



## bwester (Dec 9, 2006)

I like John.... good guy, good plants


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2006)

*eBay blues*

Of course the plant he had that I wanted [Phrag St. Eligius = St.Ouen x schlimii] was ending the day after all those good deals. Since my budget was limited I couldnt bid on them and then got outbid [$50+!!!] on the St. Eligius. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2007)

For those interested, John Chant has a 4 growth Paph. tigrinum in bloom for auction. [BTW, leave my Phrags alone!] Eric.


----------



## Marco (May 21, 2007)

where>???????
_____

Nevermind found it! that white phrag is mine oke:

_____

Edit: Kidding no room. I would've liked the tigrinum but I'm not a big fan of the twisted petal


----------



## littlefrog (May 21, 2007)

Hey, I named that one (St. Eligius). And got the only award on the grex so far. And promptly killed the plant, of course... :sob:


----------



## Ron-NY (May 21, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> Hey, I named that one (St. Eligius). And got the only award on the grex so far. And promptly killed the plant, of course... :sob:


 Rob, there must be a story behind the name you choose


----------



## littlefrog (May 21, 2007)

Sort of... I was curious about St. Ouen, so I did some research on early saints in the catholic church. Not being catholic myself, it was illuminating. Seems like every parish priest in the 5th and 6th century was cannonized...  

Anyway, St. Eligius was one of St. Ouen's cooler friends. Patron saint of metal workers and horses, among other things. http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/sainte14.htm


----------



## Heather (May 21, 2007)

That's pretty interesting. Good name, Rob.


----------



## Hien (May 21, 2007)

I remember vaguely, someone mentioned the reason for low price listing on ebay because the percentage cost of listing.
I seen these plants' prices shot up at the end often enough. So normally I do not hold too much hope to ever win them.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 21, 2007)

People like me put these on our watch lists and either never bid or do our bidding at the end of the auction.

Rob...interesting story. I googled it after your post this morning.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> Hey, I named that one (St. Eligius). And got the only award on the grex so far. And promptly killed the plant, of course... :sob:


Was it fragrant? Those are 2 of my favorite flowers so I know it's a beauty. If I get another chance I'm jumping on it.
Oh and Marco, you'll have to top my bid!


----------



## littlefrog (May 22, 2007)

I find that a lot of schlimii hybrids smell of raspberries. I can't recall if this was one of them, but I wouldn't be surprised. It could have been really nice if it had lived...


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

Per RHS, the hybrid is named by the original registered creator of the cross. Surely you have access to some more.


----------



## littlefrog (May 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Per RHS, the hybrid is named by the original registered creator of the cross. Surely you have access to some more.



Not quite. The original creator of the cross must give permission to name the cross, or failing that the person who wishes to name the cross must exercise due diligence to find and ask the creator of the cross. Anyway... Cross is originated by Terry Root (Orchid Zone). I think I only got one. Terry is more than happy to have other people name most of his crosses.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

Cool, I was suprised to find that some crosses are limited and from now on I'm trying to get as many different ones as possible.


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> For those interested, John Chant has a 4 growth Paph. tigrinum in bloom for auction. [BTW, leave my Phrags alone!] Eric.


 I was going to go for those white ones too, but I am hesitate because the plants look so big compare to the flower.
So you can give send me a division later when I move to a bigger place (not a chance, if I keep buying orchids )


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2007)

Looks like Pat's up on that tigrinum like a bad rash. If he wins I hope that vendor doesn't get the short end of the stick


----------

